# The number keys on the Stream 4K remote...



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

...worked perfectly for direct channel entry to my HD Homerun devices, using either the HD Homerun or Live Channels apps from the Play Store. Also, in the Live Channels app, if you wanted to watch channel 3-1 from the OTA tuner, a press of the 3 key brought the channel right up. I have one Homerun device with OTA tuners, and the HD Homerun Prime for cable channels. 

As with my nVidia Shield, both non- drm channels as well as channels with drm protection played back from my HD Homerun Prime. Be aware, however, that you must install the HD Homerun app first so that it can determine your location and allow the drm channels to work on both the Homerun software as well as the Live Channels app.


----------



## m86 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you for posting this! I have an HDHomeRun for Antenna and I'm using the Live Channels app as well. I hadn't thought to try the number pad. I am hoping TiVo will integrate HDHomeRun input into the Stream app.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

The number buttons work for the Channels DVR app as well.


----------



## Kenny661 (Dec 11, 2017)

How do you Direct tune sub channels without the dot (.)


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

Kenny661 said:


> How do you Direct tune sub channels without the dot (.)


I only use the Prime, so there are no x.1 type channels, but I believe that was answered a few posts up.......



mobilelawyer said:


> .... Also, in the Live Channels app, if you wanted to watch channel 3-1 from the OTA tuner, a press of the 3 key brought the channel right up.....


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

Kenny661 said:


> How do you Direct tune sub channels without the dot (.)


I don't see how you can.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

mobilelawyer said:


> I don't see how you can.


I've used Live Channels on other Android TV boxes that had a Dot/Dash button on the remote. So I know the app recognizes that command. But it may be possible to also do it with zeros, i.e., 3.2 might be 3002, 30002 or something like that.


----------

